# Anyone else sponsored by Racer X Motorsports?



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey whats up everyone,

I just got a call from Racer X Motorsports, and they said that I was gunna get a $10,000 sponsorship with 38% off performance products and 52% off show (styling) products.

Does anyone think this is a good deal? I think it is because it will help with what i want to get done to my car.... and since i just messed up my front end by hitting a tree, NOW IS THE TIME....

Anyway i just wanted to see what all of your opinions were.

Thank you in advance....

Kyle :banana:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds way too good to be true...whats the catch?


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

the only catch i can think of is that you have to order from them to get the discounts, oh yeah i forgot to mention that i get FREE shipping and handling on EVERYTHING that i order, so i cant beat that.

i get my packet within 2 weeks, i will post then unless someone else has any info.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

why and how did they contact you? doesnt seem like they need an older sentra but you never know.......good luck if they want someone with a new spec v let me know


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

nice
wish I had someone to sponsor my car...

You proablly have to be in all the shows they want oyu to be in..

So sinec u getting da hook up u gunna past it on?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

just joking dawg but good job hope everything works out.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

How did they find out about your car.....you just got a random phone call?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no a web site you go to you can sign up and pay like $73.00 or something and you get sponsered.... I guess it is good if they have items you like.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

So what does he mean by 10,000$ sponsorship? Hes gonna get a 10,000$ check?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no he can buy 10000 worth of upgrades at factory prices


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,....so there IS a catch.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats still better than nothin...depending on the terms...i mean 50% off styling w/free shipping? damn! shipping is what gets u on cosmetic stuff


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

yea i would like to know how you went about getting a phone call...by the way what mods have u done

-§ TRE §-


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Mods done...*

The mods i have done as of now are:

Cold air intake (injen)
4-2-1 header (pacesetter)
full cat-back (pacesetter)-with arospeed muffler
lowered 2 inch (goldline)
17in ADR Trama rims
Pirelli P-Zero rubber
pioneer cd-player
infinity fronts and rears
ample audio amp (320watts)
ample audio amp (200watts) <for front and rear>
(1) 10in ample audio sub (custom installed)
pro. painted interior (white and royal blue)
re-upolstered interior (white and royal blue)
white gauges
white interior accents (white neons)

JUST ORDERED:

big mouth body kit
Tsuru headlight conversion
red and clear tail-lights
white and royal blue steering wheel
white and royal blue shift boot
white and royal blue shift knob
c/f hood
pistons
cams
locking hood pins

After i get that stuff put on:

gonna be getting a port and polish done
gonna shave door handles and antenna
gonna paint it 97 BMW royal blue with white pearl


and until i get more money flow, that is it.....

i want to eventually get an SR20DET swap...but only if i dont a new car first...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

can anyone think of anything else i could order? i just got my tax stuff back and now i have about $1200. to work with.....any ideas? or suggestions?

thank you


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

oh yeah i already have that ON-STAR alarm system....the one with LCD screen and all the works.....so i dont need an alarm.....later


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

no one has any opinions?


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Sounds like a whole-lot-a Rice to me.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

You think my car is rice????? Why may i ask???

thanks

kyle


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Rice:
big mouth body kit
Tsuru headlight conversion
red and clear tail-lights
white and royal blue steering wheel
white and royal blue shift boot
white and royal blue shift knob
c/f hood
locking hood pins
pro. painted interior (white and royal blue)
re-upolstered interior (white and royal blue)
white gauges
white interior accents (white neons)


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

how is buying appearance things RICE???? that is what i like...if anything, Pulsars are RICE........J/k.........but really if you buy any appearance you are rice now-a-days???????

please explain


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I own the pulsar as a fuel efficient cheap car, not for performance. I don't particularly care for the appearance stuff, but if that's what you're into...
But I do think it's rice


----------

